# Please remember to recruit your friends!!



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

Just wanted to remind you guys that if you have a good buddy who is not here yet, by all means bring them over to join our family!!

  Lets make a push to 500 members!!! I know we are new but we have a lot of talent and activity here and we openly welcome all new guys and gals to our site!

 With that said plz be respectful of the other sites these guys are on, don't mass recruit or use the PM system there to solicit.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes sir.  Let's do it boys.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 13, 2012)

Bump!!! ..........................


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 13, 2012)

Bump........


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ezekiel, I think my avatar can kick your avatar's ass..)


----------



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> Ezekiel, I think my avatar can kick your avatar's ass..)



 lol  you are probably right bro!  Never underestimate a Chihuahua!!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder fellas!!  help the board grow if you can!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I will try but I can't promise anything. Most of my buddies are at WCBB and don't join other boards.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

Many of our guys feel the same so I Understand Millgirl!  just anyone you think might be a good fit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2012)

MG tell bass to check in


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2012)

I need to find some local juice buddies.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 16, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I need to find some local juice buddies.



X2. My buddies are too worried about "the man"


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 21, 2012)

well EZ i recruited 2 new ones last night,one has joined already and another one is going to


----------

